# Lawai Beach Resort - chk in 3/4 to 3/10 - Kauai



## ecwinch (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking for any unit size or availability in this timeframe. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

Have you checked the rentals at www.htse.net?

They are located at the resort and usually have lots of rentals.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for that suggestion!!!!


----------

